# Help with bouncing meter Plz



## Guest (May 9, 2006)

Man I know this a total noob question but I truly need help reading a RS SPL. Ive had the meter for years now and really never put much effort into it with cal. a sub. My BFD arrives tomorrow and Ive begun the cal. process and I spend most of the time trying to figure out how to read the bouncing needle. I seems to swing 2-4db.
Please if any one could explain the best procedure In lamins terms I would truly appreciate it.
This is a picture of my bonus room. The SVS 20-39+ I received last week is not pictured.










Thank you so much 
Matt


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> seems to swing 2-4db


Yeah, kinda annoying. I just take a visual average in the middle of the swing.

If you use REW to setup your BFD and room, you won't need to read the meter.

Cool room. How's it sound?

brucek


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

You gotta take the rubber band off the needle Matt.


I'm curious on your room sound too. I did a custom job in an upstairs room for a guy and we had something similar to this. I thought it sounded really good. Rodny's (anther forum member) room is pretty close to yours as well but I haven't heard his yet.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2006)

Man my wife told me "You got to remove the $%*#ing rubber band . I said no you dont its there for a purpose. Who da thought. Thx sonnie. 
The room doesnt sound half bad to my untrained ears. I have part of the front wall, side walls and most of the rear wall covered in 2" OC 703. I might need a little more on the sloping walls. As you can see in this next pic I had the builder leave an opening between the window dormers to house my equipment. You can see part of the curtains Ive hung covering the dormers located on either side of the equipment. Im thinking about putting rolls of insulation behind those curtains to absorb so the the sound gathering in the alcoves.
My setup is Outlaw 990,Outlaw 7700, Oppo DVD, Monster AVS 2000 Voltage Stabilizer , Monster Power HTS 5100 MKII
Infocus SP5000(Great picture by the way) SVS 20-39 pc plus
For now I have Mirage speakers across the front and Def Tech UIW BP/A in walls for the surrounds. I however ordered Ascend 340se front and center today. I put the SVS on a Auralex Great GRAMMA. To help decouple it from the stage.



> If you use REW to setup your BFD and room, you won't need to read the meter


Dont you have to calibrate the two together?









Matt


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

MisterG12 said:


> Dont you have to calibrate the two together?


Yes but the tone that REW produces is a pretty steady tone and it shouldn't bounce quite as bad. It should be stationary around a reading long enough to figure it out... it may jump for a second but come back to that one spot and hang there more than any other spot, especially if you've removed that rubber band.  


Nice rig there... got the little mini TV thing going on. I was wondering about the reflections off those side ceilings. Of course when we did the one I mentioned earlier we didn't do any treatment, but he wasn't near as critical as we would be and he was also extremely cost concious. We did his entire theater for about $8500 (equipment only).


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Dont you have to calibrate the two together?


Yes, but my point being is that the wacky meter needle is pretty much out of the loop. You use a PC and REW to set up your filters.



> I'm curious on your room sound too.


Yeah, I've never considered a room with a ceiling like that before. It would seem there would be reduced pairs of opposing reflecting surfaces, so the only true axial modes to create standing waves would be front to back I suppose. This must be an advantage in the quest to smooth sub response.....

brucek


----------

